#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Runet - Fedra:  Φορτίο κάθετα στο επίπεδο των τοίχων

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Δε νομίζω.

----------


## sundance

Άσε ένα κενό ανάμεσα στον τοίχο και το πρανές και γέμισε το με κάποιο συμπιεστό υλικό.

----------


## noutsaki

πως και δεν τα κάνεις τοιχεία μπετόν (ως υπογείου εννοώ) για να έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο?βέβαια η ερώτηση σου με προβλημάτισε και θέλω να ξανακοιτάξω το πρόγραμμα για ομοιόμορφο επί του τοίχου.

----------


## sundance

Την ανάλυση του κτιρίου, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει τοίχωμα Ω/Σ και φέρουσα, πώς θα την κάνεις?

----------


## noutsaki

μήπως ρώτησες για το ομοιόμορφο επί τοίχου που λέγαμε?με προβλημάτισες αρκετα γιατί θα ήταν αρκετά χρήσιμη επιλογή να μπορούσε να εισαχθεί.αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει επιλογή για φορτίο q (κινητό) επί τοίχου (όχι όμως κάθετα στο επίπεδο του τοίχου).θα το έχω στα υπόψιν να ρωτήσω, γιατί και με την κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα αν θυμάσαι είχα στείλει μειλ και δεν απάντησαν,οπότε μια από αυτές τις μέρες θα πάρω τηλέφωνο. στο χωριό μου όπου όλα τα σπίτια είναι πέτρινα, και τα υπόγεια είναι πετρόκτιστα (συνήθως λιθοδομές 60άρες χτίζουν) και δεν είχε παρουσιαστεί ποτέ πρόβλημα (ζώνη Ι, με ένα καλό σεισμό 97-98.. πότε ήταν της κόνιτσας).βέβαια για ψυχολογικούς λόγους νομίζω κι εγώ μπετονένιο θα το έκανα.

----------


## Xάρης

Έστειλα με email το θέμα στη Runet αν επιθυμούν να απαντήσουν. Είναι ήδη μέλη στο Φόρουμ.

----------


## RUNET

Στο * FEDRA* δεν μπορείτε να έχετε φορτία κάθετα στο επίπεδο των τοίχων. Το *FEDRA* θεωρεί σε κάθε περίπτωση ύπαρξη επαρκούς διαφράγματος ώστε οι σεισμικές δυνάμεις να παραλαμβάνονται από οριζόντιες δυνάμεις κατα μήκος των τοίχων. Οπότε ούτε φορτία ώθησης μπορούν να μπούνε στο υπολογιστικό μοντέλο.

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την επίσημη ενημέρωση των μελών του Φόρουμ.

----------

